# Tubal Ligation and Heat Management



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know of a good vet practice in the bay area (California) that performs tubal ligation? Ideally I'd like to get the dog's hips OFA x-rayed at the same time so if they also can do that it'd be great. I'm willing to travel a bit if necessary. My dog is 2 years old. 

Those with both intact males and females in the same household, is crate and rotate the only way to manage when a female is in heat? I don't have that currently but am thinking ahead in case it comes to that. 

Also, what is a safe age range before a male puppy can impregnate? Under 3 months?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Best thing is to make sure you get the spay/neuter in otherwise most of my friends find it easier to send their female (when in heat) to a friends house for a few weeks. So much easier and less stress for everyone. Unless you only have one male and can easily rehome him for the duration. If your breeder lives close they may take one of the dogs back to help out.

See if you can contact this person --> Pet Allies Network: Altering Our Views on Spay/Neuter they found 2 people in the Bay area that will do the tubal ligations. Though even if you can get your vet to take the uterus and leave the ovaries that is a huge help you may consider.


----------

